# Muscle Tech



## Michael Marx (Apr 9, 2002)

Okay...What's up with MuscleTech products ? 

Do their creatine and protein supplements work better than the others ? In other words...Are they as good as advertised ?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2002)

Nope.

They're good, but not worth the price.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 9, 2002)

I think cell tech rocks.......just too much sugar!!! And their protein sucks......not as high as percentage as Eas or Optimum and higher priced!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2002)

I just love their ads in MuscleMag!


----------



## lilman (Apr 9, 2002)

nytro tech sux i hear good things about cell tech tho


----------



## Ron Jeremy (Apr 10, 2002)

Muscletech has good advertisement. For Protein, Optimum, Prolab,Eas,etc. all are good quality products. AST has primo thermogenics as does D&E and NVE.


----------



## papichulo (Apr 13, 2002)

As long you supplement your self with a high QUALITY protein it don't matter about the brand.  These companies are just trying to make money.  Check out supplementdirect.com


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I think cell tech rocks.......just too much sugar!!! And their protein sucks......not as high as percentage as Eas or Optimum and higher priced!



So what do you like about Cell Tech?


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2002)

They have some good products but their advertising makes me sick!


----------



## irontime (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by brianinabq *_
> So what do you like about Cell Tech?


I can tell you what I DON'T like about cell-tech. Cell-tech claims to have double the creatine per serving than phosphagen as they boast over 10grams of creatine per serving while phosphagen has 5.6grams.

Then comes the sneaky part which is pretty low.
They both have the same size scoop in which to take a serving, but Cell-tech tells you to take 2 scoops for over 10grams of creatine, while phosphagen tells you to take 1 scoop for 5.6 grams.

So in reality, phosphagen would be more potent as taking two scoops of phosphagen would give you over 11grams. Muscle-Tech are rip-off bastards, and you can find just as good product for way less almost anywhere.


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 14, 2002)

Doesn't suprise me based on the advertising that I've seen. Thanks for the info.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 14, 2002)

Pricing is way too high for my supplementation budget. And their advertising makes me puke.


----------



## jonny69 (Apr 15, 2002)

what would you recomend for a quality protein?


----------



## CDWetzelberger (Apr 15, 2002)

I used to work at a GNC and I would have to say Muscle tech is the worst brand that we sold there.  Outrageous claims, Huge Serving sizes and not many servings.  The Price per serving is probably the worst in the industry.  They have to pay for all that advertising some how.


----------



## gopro (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jonny69 *_
> what would you recomend for a quality protein?



Steak, eggs, milk, chicken, turkey, fish, buffalo, cottage cheese...

As for protein powders...go with a major brand like EAS, Twinlabs, Sportpharma, Pro Lab, Champion, Met RX, etc...they are all good, but you need to find one that you enjoy drinking. Everyone has different tastes.


----------

